# bad file format - help!



## Lazzo (May 8, 2002)

Head in the microwave

Does anyone know of a utility I can download from somewhere that repairs Quark Xpress files that won't open because of the "Bad File Format" error?

Thanks


----------



## david_chin (May 18, 2002)

Hi Lazzo,

This problem usually occurs when you work on a file over the network and your machine crashes. There is one tool that claims it can repair this. Go to http://www.markzware.com/markztools/  which I haven't tried before, but if you're desperate, then maybe the 189US$ is worth the try.

David


----------



## Lazzo (May 19, 2002)

Thanks, David.

£159 inc. VAT over here. Still, better than sitting up all night recreating a 48 page mag from memory!

Which of course is what I did...

Sucking eggs time (for those of us who have forgotten): 
prevent this problem in Xpress by selecting Auto Backup in Application Preferences. Nobody is short of disk space for Quark back-up files these days.

Cheers, Lazzo


----------



## davidanders (May 27, 2002)

This is found in the forums at www.markzware.com
(my Quark clients would not be without this tool)
The email question 

Re: DEMO Markztools
Posted by Robert de Jong on 4/22/2002, 4:13 am , in reply to "DEMO Markztools"
194.134.108.74

Dear Crassaert,
My name is Robért de Jong and I am the Technical / Training Manager
for Markzware (Europe) bv in the Netherlands. Regarding your e-mail,
concerning a demo-version of the MarkzTools III Xtension for QuarkXPress
Mac, I can reply with the following:
There is no demo-version of the MT III-XTension, therefor we offer the
possibility of trying it out for you. You can send your document to us,
through an attachment to an e-mail. We will try to salvage the document
and sent it back to you also through an e-mail attachment.
To loose a Quark Document is always very bad and it can happen without
any prior message from QuarkXPress.
One of the features of the MarkzTools III Xtension is verifying the document
prior to saving. This can almost rule out (not 100%) the crashing of your
documents.
You can purchase the MT III XTension, the fastest way through our web-site
http://www.markzware.com/
Select: under ONLINE STORE
"buy in Europe"
You can also go to your local dealer for Graphical software applications.
We have the MarkzTools III XTension for QuarkXpress Mac available in
French, English and German.
When you need more information and/or technical assistance, I am always
available at:
Tel.nr.: +31 70 3072977 (in the Netherlands)
or
e-mail: support@markzware.nl
Kind regards
Robért de Jong
Markzware (Europe) bv


----------



## Lazzo (May 28, 2002)

It's a great way to sell something useful - a bit of personal attention, that's very nice of them!

If a few more vendors were like that, there'd be happier end users.


----------

